

Google Calendar failing to send email alerts? - arturadib

I've missed a few appointments now because of that. Is this happening to anyone else?<p>I wonder if it's related to the # of mins prior to the event, which sometimes I'll set to 1-2 mins.
======
bhickey
It isn't just you. I've missed daily reminders.

